# lava flow on Big Island?



## pacman (Jan 9, 2013)

Heading to BI at the end of February.
Last time I was there, went to view the lava flow into the ocean. Took a walking tour with Kupahua Adventures. I see they are no longer operating.
Would really like to do something similar again, this time with my wife.
Anyone been there recently to view the lava flow? Any recommendations?

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2013)

I would go to the Volcano Park website and check-out the current conditions - it changes constantly.  

I think the boat tour looks interesting, and much easier than the hike - if you like boat trips.


----------



## eal (Jan 10, 2013)

We took a helicopter tour from Hilo in early December and the lava flow from the Pu'u O'o crater and into the ocean was amazing!


----------



## GregT (Jan 20, 2013)

We were there in June and lava was flowing in a remote section (and not flowing in the ocean).  We had to hike 3.5-4 miles into old lava fields to see where the new surface flows were occurring -- I was so proud of my kids!!!  the volcano tour people told us this was a very challenging hike (and it was) and not recommended for kids under 13.  The kids never complained...and it was indeed a tough hike, and my kids were 11, 9 and 7 at the time.

So...I hope that the lava is still flowing -- it is a very memorable and highly recommended trip.  

The two websites I would check for status are below... enjoy the trip!

Best,

Greg


http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/activity/kilaueastatus.php


http://www.nps.gov/havo/planyourvisit/lava2.htm


----------



## SueNJ (Jan 21, 2013)

GregT said:


> We were there in June and was flowing in a remote section (and not flowing in the ocean).  We had to hike 3.5-4 miles into old lava fields to see where the new surface flows were occurring -- I was so proud of my kids!!!  the volcano tour people told us this was a very challenging hike (and it was) and not recommended for kids under 13.  The kids never complained...and it was indeed a tough hike, and my kids were 11, 9 and 7 at the time.
> 
> So...I hope that the lava is still flowing -- it is a very memorable and highly recommended trip.
> 
> ...


Greg,

If there is surface lava when we are there this summer we were hoping to do a private tour and hike to the lava fields. We will also have our kids ages 9 and 11 with us. Can you send me the company you used for the tour? Did you hike during the day or evening? I have read a lot of reviews on several tour companies, some better than others. Thanks! Sue


----------



## GregT (Jan 21, 2013)

SueNJ said:


> Greg,
> 
> If there is surface lava when we are there this summer we were hoping to do a private tour and hike to the lava fields. We will also have our kids ages 9 and 11 with us. Can you send me the company you used for the tour? Did you hike during the day or evening? I have read a lot of reviews on several tour companies, some better than others. Thanks! Sue



Sue,

Here's the website of the company that we utilized -- we arranged a private tour for the six of us that were hiking (we also had a cousin with us, she's 23).

http://hawaii.volcanodiscovery.com/

We did a fair amount of research and liked these guys because we could customize our tour.  We went during the day -- which made it very challenging to find the lava because you can't see it easily in daylight -- but we were staying in Waikoloa and didn't want to walk at night and also drive late at night.   We'd considered renting a hotel on the east side, but once we decided on the day hike, it wasn't a big deal to drive back at dusk.

Even though it was very tough finding the lava during the day, it was the right decision to not take the kids on a night hike.   It was tough, uneven terrain and would be very easy to trip at night (even with flashlights).  And lava doesn't feel good on your hands.  We brought snacks/food, water, TP, and rain gear and needed all of it.   

It was fantastic -- I emphasize the challenge so that people expect it not to be a simple nature walk, but it was one of the best things I've ever done in my life -- and I'm so proud of how my kids handled it!!!  Please let us know how it works out...

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueNJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, that was one of the companies we were looking into. Great advice! Nice to hear from someone directly. I was reluctant to hike at night myself, let alone with the kids. Now I just hope that there is surface lava when we are there! Thank you, I will post when we return. Not heading there until June, but can't wait...first time to Hawaii for all!


----------



## RichardL (Jan 22, 2013)

Just returned from 3 nights and 4 days up in Volcano Village.  If you can come up to the volcano in the evening with all the warm clothes you own, you will not be disappointed.  There is plenty of red glow from the caldera.  But the best
visual were the stars.

My personal choose to see the volcano and lava is my helicopter.  As the ranger at the park will tell you man loves to want to walk toward and around lava, and that is not too smart.  Lava paths change daily, and frequently you can of course hike but you might end up 100-200 yds away and be only able to observe smoke.  Currently the walk across Park land is 7 miles, and the only shorter path is to drive down and trespass across 2-3 miles of private land.  Guess what most people try.  The helicopter provided us an easier way to go  all around the volcano and there are sections of the lava tubs that are exposed and open and the copter lets you view flowing red hot lava.  As to Lava flowing to the sea, the copter is by far the quickest and easiest way to go.  I watched the Champion Golf Tournament yesterday and frequently they should pictures of red hot lava flowing into the ocean.  Odd because thoses pictures were 90 miles from the tournament, but the sight is awesome and worth seeing no matter how you approach it.


----------



## GregT (Jan 22, 2013)

RichardL said:


> Currently the walk across Park land is 7 miles, and the only shorter path is to drive down and trespass across 2-3 miles of private land.



Richard is correct on this point -- but this is one of the things we liked about Volcano Discovery.   They have a contractual agreement with the land owner that lets them drive across the private land, reducing the distance to the lava.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## KGoto (Feb 11, 2013)

http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/cams/panorama.php?cam=R3cam&display=Live

You can see it entering the ocean here. If there is steam it is going into the ocean. We took the helicopter ride during the late morning.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 12, 2013)

Back in 2009 we did a boat tour/trip with Lava Ocean Adventures and it was great!  Here is a link to the journal (with photos) that I wrote on our experience.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to Hawaii during the first Gulf War - Spring of 1991. Did a 1 day flight over and back (rented a car), to see the Lava flowing into the ocean.

Walked from the parking lot about 45 minutes and was just amazed by it all. There was about 15 people total out there. Glad I had brought some bottle water with me. 

Makes me want to search for those old photos of that trip. TWA offered a $535 trip which included RT flights from PHL to HNL and hotel for 5 nights (with the only option being 2 more nights MAX could be added on the hotel). The airline industry was so DEAD on vacation travel due to the Iraq issue.


----------

